
Who was the Biggest Beneficiary of THQ's $5 Million Humble Bundle? - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5968744/who-was-the-biggest-beneficiary-of-thqs-5-million-humble-bundle
======
joelittlejohn
"I guess there's no way of knowing, but I really would like to find out..."

Yes, so would I, which is why I followed the link to this article after
reading the title!

